# brake noise



## my06gto (Dec 3, 2013)

I am looking for some good replacement brake pads and rotors. I used to have an 05 GTO and the brakes squealed on it so I replaced pads and rotors and they still made just as much noise and now I have an 06 and have the same noise. Pads are good I think its just the rotors getting glazed over so I was wondering if anyone has got any ideas to get rid of the noise or some good replacements that wont have the issue?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Did you bed the brakes properly?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Brakes make noise... especially when you go more aggressive pad combos.


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

When I replaced my pads and rotors I order EBC Red Stuff pads with the EBC Slotted rotors from CarID. After it was all said and done it came out to $680.00 with shipping. I did all the work myself. Real easy. GREAT stopping power. The performance upgrade from stock was amazing. Highly recommend getting the EBC brakes.


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's a pic of the brakes when I replaced them

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Metalman (Feb 28, 2014)

I liked the Dba rotors I bought for my 04. Went with Hawk pads and put some braided lines on too. Big difference.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Deltoid04 (May 27, 2012)

Agreed, drilled and slotted rotors with ceramic pads can't be beat!


----------



## PontiAC27 (Dec 21, 2020)

I'd be replacing pads for my GTO and based from what I read here the C5 pads are an exact fit for a GTO. I did my own research and found a review of power stop carbon ceramic pads Z26 linked here. Has anyone had any experience with it as I'm leaning on ordering via Amazon. My concerns are the brake noise and dust coating my rims. I would definitely want out any feedback about it.


----------

